# New duck hunter, need advice on gear.



## Vance1012 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey there so I'm gonna be duck hunting for the first time this year and don't have anything that I need including a shotgun. Now I know I have time to get everything and am not in a huge hurry. I figured the two most important things I need are some waders and obviously a shotgun. As far as waders go trying to stay relatively inexpensive so what's some recommendations on some staying under $150. I think I have the shotgun figured out gonna find a used one somewhere but I want waders first as I can use them trout fishing before season starts. Sorry about kinda rambling on but just wanted to be thorough lol. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 4, 2014)

Also I have a place already I'm gonna hunt with friends and family and for this season at least they are gonna take care of calls and decoys etc. so just need the basics.


----------



## Town2Small (Aug 4, 2014)

I got a pair of bone dry from bass pro about 4 or 5 years ago that still dont leak. I've only had to patch 1 hole from a mishap in a beaver swamp. I think they were $199, maybe. But they are also 1000gram insulated which is lovely in the winter months.


----------



## cr00241 (Aug 4, 2014)

I got some waders 4 years ago from sportsman guide that still don't leak. Paid $150 shipped. Just ordered some new ones from rogers sporting goods. Thats probably the place you want to order a case of steel shot from too. Get a facemask if you don't want to paint your face. Get some waterproof gloves for picking up decoys and birds.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2014)

Waders cabelas are good. Starter shotgun Mossberg 88 12 ga 3 inch pump $188.00. Call you do not need it yet cause you do not know how to blow it. Decoys. Wood ducks , mallards  Buy Green head gear or Hardcore. You need a decoy bag to put them in. Do you have a boat. Allot of places you need a boat to get to the ducks. Good Luck


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 4, 2014)

My buddies have a boat decoys and everything else of that nature. I'll look at the mossberg 88, thanks all for the info.


----------



## Town2Small (Aug 4, 2014)

O, get you a blind bag, you can put some snacks, shells, flashlight (headlamp) gloves, handwarmers, and most importantly TOILET PAPER in it. There is something about putting on a pair of waders that make you have to go. CR00241 thanks for that heads up on rogers. I'll be ordering some things tonight.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't forget to turn off that headlamp Town2small recommended you carry in that new blind bag with the TP and snacks. Nothing will flair birds better than a headlamp left on. I did it once and didn't even come close to shooting at a bird that morning.

If your friends are experienced then they should let you check out their stuff so you can see what they use. You can't go wrong with either the Mossberg 88 or a Remington 870. Waders I would get the best set I could afford. I have Redhead and Cabalas and both have held up reasonably well. The redheads are 7 years old and the cabalas are going on their 3rd year with no leaks.


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just took a look at Rogers Sg and saw the duck commander chest waders with 600 gram insulation and 4mm thick neoprene. They are $99 with free shipping. Do those sound good might get those.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Aug 4, 2014)

honestly man i got my lacrosse swamp tuff waders form mackspw.com for $170 a few weeks ago. id go either lacrosse, cabelas, or mackspw brand before id go duck commander. this is my second year duck hunting. I'm getting my boat friday. i got my stoeger 3500 for duck hunting. i got a few calls but still learning how to use them.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 4, 2014)

$100 pair of game winners from academy and an 870 pump and go have fun.


----------



## cr00241 (Aug 4, 2014)

Vance1012 said:


> Just took a look at Rogers Sg and saw the duck commander chest waders with 600 gram insulation and 4mm thick neoprene. They are $99 with free shipping. Do those sound good might get those.



I bought those but mine are 4mm 1000 grams. I paid $84.99 free shipping back in June when Rogers had their sell. For the money you can't beat them. They will do just fine for hunting in Georgia.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a serious question and I honestly mean no disrespect.  if your friends have everything else but waders and a gun for you why not get their advice on what they use?  Obviously it works for them.

Not trying to mess up your thread but when you ask these kind of questions on an open forum, you will get 1000 different answers.  Just narrow it down by asking those that already know and you will be hunting with.


----------



## OILMAN (Aug 4, 2014)

Gun- I'd look for a used Mossberg 500, Remington 870, or a Benelli Super Nova or Nova. Waders- I'd look for 3mm thick for hunting in GA. You'll roast in 5mm. With waders, remember to get some that are a little longer than necessary- this really helps with getting in and out of the boat and moving through brush. Pattern your gun before season- not all loads will deliver a consistent pattern. Hope this was helpful and good luck this season!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 4, 2014)

Good to know you will not need a call, I'm not saying don't buy one but don't get a lanyard and take it to field.... Gun? I use a Remington 870 that I've had for years. They aren't expensive and will last a lifetime. That thing has been through everything and back. Waders, I've had lacrosse, I've had cabelas, game winner, bone dry, etc. I tend to rip a pear every year. But I'm going on my third year with my Redhead waders from Bass pro. I want to say they were 130$ 800thin. I stay more than warm in those things. I just keep a tube of  aquaseal and apply to seams every so often.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 4, 2014)

Also last year I bought a dozen GHG decoys for 25$ at dicks sporting goods. They did not have a price tag on them and customer service named a price and got lucky. Ha.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 4, 2014)

As you can see duck hunting is by far not cheap.  For waders I would recommend Rogers Toughman you get all the features of a 300 dollar pair but stay under 150 if they are on sale.  Though I will say I doubt you find a pair of waders that will work for both trout fishing and duck hunting unless you buy a pair of light insulated ones and layer up during duck season.  Town2Small's recommendation of a blind bag is a great one.  I would go with the giant Drake it works well for me.  The redhead and Cabeleas waders are great they are tough  I had a pair that lasted 5 years , but I can't stand the boots on them.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree with steelshotslayer

Blind bag is always nice to have to keep those necessities in. I use the same bag I use for deer hunting. Nothing special like a Drake by all means but it does the trick. I use a bag that wraps around my waist.(fanny pack) lol.. I usually have my dekes on my back. It's not water resistant, but if I'm hunting flooded timber I  screw my tree hook in and hang it on there. That's also I great 2$ investment that will always come in handy if you want to hang your gun, bag, etc.


----------



## chet1725 (Aug 4, 2014)

My rookie mistake was buying waders with velcro shoulder straps. Regardless of which you decide on, go with buckled shoulder straps. The velcro will go bad by the second or third year. As far as guns, if you buy a pump or autoloader just be sure you have a plug to hold the magazine to 2. More shells than that and the GW will give you an award.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 4, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I agree with steelshotslayer
> 
> Blind bag is always nice to have to keep those necessities in. I use the same bag I use for deer hunting. Nothing special like a Drake by all means but it does the trick. I use a bag that wraps around my waist.(fanny pack) lol.. I usually have my dekes on my back. It's not water resistant, but if I'm hunting flooded timber I  screw my tree hook in and hang it on there. That's also I great 2$ investment that will always come in handy if you want to hang your gun, bag, etc.



Hey I have admitted it before ill say it again im "that guy" I carry everything including the sink.  Drake is just the biggest blind bag that I know of.


----------



## little rascal (Aug 4, 2014)

*Yeah you can buy your*

waders and a fancy shotgun, but


> Sorry about kinda rambling on but just wanted to be thorough lol. Thanks for any advice.



you wanna be thorough, can you hit the side of a barn with a shotgun, you need some proper shells, a little clay target practice helps. 
You can shoot duck's naked in September if you can hit'em. You need more than wader's and a shotgun , I promise you!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 4, 2014)

Also, get a license and duck stamp. Nobody mentioned this. 

You might wanna have that before you have anything else.
You might already know, but you never know with some folks.
I hunted with a guy last year who is 40 and says he never has bought a license. You can be "a guy" like steelshotslayer said, but don't be "that guy" I'm referring to.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 4, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> $100 pair of game winners from academy and an 870 pump and go have fun.



This!!! People use 870s for boat paddle,push pole,walking stick, ect and every bow and then people use them to shoot stuff with! They are great guns and same as for the waders.


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks again guys. Getting my liscence this week with the stamp. I plan on doing a lot of clay shooting to get ready for the season. Sure glad to know all you guys are here to help when I need(wanted) a extra opinion on stuff. Thanks again!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2014)

read the regs.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, it's more than just a license and duck stamp.. ^ like killer said, read the regs.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> $100 pair of game winners from academy and an 870 pump and go have fun.



Good start on a budget!

Now for the best advise.  Don't do it!  Don't get started in this crazy sport.  It will suck your money dry, because you need to travel to do well and you will always want more and more.

Don't ask me how I know.  The first step is to admit you have a problem!!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Good start on a budget!
> 
> Now for the best advise.  Don't do it!  Don't get started in this crazy sport.  It will suck your money dry, because you need to travel to do well and you will always want more and more.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.  The first step is to admit you have a problem!!!!



HEAR HEAR  Well said...


----------



## andyparm (Aug 6, 2014)

Redhead waders are the best lower end waders I've used. Had one pair for 6 years without a leak. Just bought another pair last year when they went on sale. Buy them a little bigger for moving room and extra clothes.

Shotgun you will get what you pay for. I shoot a beretta AL391 and have been shooting it for years. A pump is a pump, but an autoloader is so much easier. Try out as many guns as you can get your hands on before buying. Evidently Benelli makes a really good gun, but my shoulder always hurts too much after shooting one to notice...


----------



## warmouth (Aug 6, 2014)

I love seeing new guys asking advice! OP, these guys are very helpful and some questions are better via PM. I would personally advise you get breathable waders. Have fun!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I hunt places where you can even begin to consider I
Boat, walking is the only option. I've ripped countless waders on underbrush, thrones, and other sharp thing.

 Redhead waders I bought 3 years ago have lasted the longest fore and one of the cheaper pair I have bought.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Aug 6, 2014)

Keep asking questions Vance. It's the only way to learn!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=782368


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2014)

Ask any question you want. Just be respectful.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2014)

This thread has be cleaned up. I will not allow this to get out of hand again.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 15, 2014)

Sportsmans Guide has a 3 color desert camo goetex parka for 69 bucks and if you join the buyers group it is 62 bucks.


----------



## strutlife (Aug 15, 2014)

One thing not to forget in all seriousness. A pack of wipies. Like the compact 20 or 30 pack that comes in hard plastic case. That packs a whole lot more compact and is protected than a roll of tp.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 15, 2014)

strutlife said:


> One thing not to forget in all seriousness. A pack of wipies. Like the compact 20 or 30 pack that comes in hard plastic case. That packs a whole lot more compact and is protected than a roll of tp.


I don't like those. The case is too shiny. It flares ducks.


----------



## boarbutcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Also a floating gun bag is not a bad idea.


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 17, 2014)

Got a remington 887 today. Waders to come within the next couple weeks. Not gonna go cheap gonna get a good pair from cabelas when they open in canton. Getting excited can't wait to get out there and shoot. Thanks all for the advice guys always know I can rely on my gon friends.


----------



## strutlife (Aug 17, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I don't like those. The case is too shiny. It flares ducks.



Wipes case in gear bag is hidden.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 17, 2014)

Vance1012 said:


> Got a remington 887 today. Waders to come within the next couple weeks. Not gonna go cheap gonna get a good pair from cabelas when they open in canton. Getting excited can't wait to get out there and shoot. Thanks all for the advice guys always know I can rely on my gon friends.



if u go there before the 23rd let me know what their wader selection is like in store. The GF and I are gunna be up there on the 23rd to look for her some waders.


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 18, 2014)

I doubt I'll make it out before then but if I do Ill be sure to let you know.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 18, 2014)

did you ever get any recommendations from yu family and friends that duck hunt already?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 19, 2014)

Guess not.


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 19, 2014)

As a matter of fact I did thank you. Gonna go pattern shells this weekend at my deer camp in elberton this weekend.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 20, 2014)

Great, cause I wasn't trying to be a smart alec, I was asking it in seriousness.  I mean it would only make sense to ask those that you hunt with and are friends with their advice first, at least to me it does.


----------

